# Spaniel/Terrier Mix Baby in Trouble



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, all! I was just looking at Spaniels today on Petfinder, even though I just got a new baby and don't really have time to take on another at this point, and I stumbled across this adorable Terrier/Spaniel mix. He is only 10 weeks old, and at an animal shelter, so I don't know how long he has. 

If you can help, please do! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14734005

Thanks for looking.
Ashley


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

^Bump.

He only has a few days before they put him to sleep.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

The listing has been removed. I sure hope he was adopted.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

He was adopted! I was able to find someone interested in at least fostering him, but when I called, they told me he had already been adopted. I am so thankful!

Ashley


----------

